# Check Engine Light



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

So I recently swapped the ZZP 02/midpipe combo for the stock downpipe/midpipe. When I installed the aftermarket exhaust the check engine light. I knew it was going to turn on as it is stated on their website. Well when I switched it for the stock setup the light is still there. Not sure if there's a simple fix but any help is appreciated!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It may go away after a few hot/cold drive cycles. If it doesn't you will have to use a code reader to clear it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The light goes off eventually. As long as everything is fine. 

It's usually not an immediate thing. 

Kind of like your tire pressure light. Mine took a few miles before turning off. 

As mentioned above. A code reader would be immediatly. 

I"m not sure on todays obd2 systems but when they first came out. It was a 60 mile reset procedure. 

If you cleared the light. Your car wouldn't be emissions ready for 60 miles. If you fixed a problem and left the light. It could take up to 60 miles to shut off. That timer may have been changed.


----------



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

Okay thanks! I used a code reader and cleared it


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> I"m not sure on todays obd2 systems but when they first came out. It was a 60 mile reset procedure.


I think most of them are based on cycles. If the car runs several cycles (start-run-stop) and the error condition doesn't return, it will eventually turn off the light.


----------

